# Screensaver for music channels?



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

The 722 had the music channel info bounce around the screen so it wouldn't burn into displays susceptible to it.

It appears the Hopper 3 has static graphics for the music channels; not sure about older Hoppers.

Is there any way to enable some type of screen saver or is it a matter of needing to turn the TV off while listening?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

The new UI does dim the screen so maybe less chance of burn in. This on the Hopper 2s. I would presume it does the same on the H3.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

The old not-Carbon UI does have a dim screen feature for the music channels for when you have left it on a music channel for a long period of time.

Sent from my RCT6773W22B using Tapatalk


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Get a cheap bluetooth speaker and turn the TV off all together. They have some incredible speakers at Best Buy for $20 range. Saves the wear on your TV and the power usage.


----------

